# What would you charge



## StuartCovey (Feb 3, 2014)

I would like your opinion on what I should charge for the below segmented pen but on a Sedona fountain.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## SteveG (Feb 3, 2014)

I like to separate segments with a thin contrasting material, such as wood veneer, sheet plastic or sheet metals. This adds to the task of segmenting, but greatly adds to the final visual appeal or the pen.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd have to see the quality before I could price it.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 3, 2014)

And there is a huge regional difference, both between cities as well as states.


----------



## raar25 (Feb 3, 2014)

$100


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 3, 2014)

How about $15 a segment??  Or, whatever.......................
gordon


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 3, 2014)

I can only answer what I would charge for my work.  I would probably charge $100, maybe $110.  Like handmade furniture, you usually can't recover the extra labor required to do segmenting.  To me, it is more a personal exercise.  I don't know how many people would prefer a segmented pen over a nice solid piece of amboyna burl.


----------



## StuartCovey (Feb 3, 2014)

If it was the quality of this pen;  what would you charge?




thewishman said:


> I'd have to see the quality before I could price it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 3, 2014)

StuartCovey said:


> I would like your opinion on what I should charge for the below segmented pen but on a Sedona fountain.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Impossible to answer without knowing what venue you are selling it in.  Venue will have as much or more impact one price then either segmenting or finish.


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 3, 2014)

For me. I sell pens like that starting at $120 for a Jr. type FP. That's in a craft fair type situation. If it were an upscale art show I'd likely double it. This is only for your basic materials mind you. Segmenting is an added charge.

If they want a nicer upgraded nib = extra charge
If they want segmenting like you've shown = add $50 but it has to be dead on accurate with the glue up!


----------

